# Ad-Free Hulu Plus: Coming Soon?



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"It's nowhere near definitive, but it's the first official word from Hulu saying that they're considering the option. It comes as a bit of a shock, since the Hulu handlers have always said that ad revenue was critical to the success of the service. While the idea of ad-free _Glee_ is alluring, the move also highlights Hulu's crappy ad model â€" Netflix streaming costs the same as Hulu Plus, and it doesn't have ads."

Complete Story Here


----------

